# Explanation why saving from Youtube now a problem?



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone here has noticed that things that were pretty recently save-able from the web are no longer save-able? Specifically, I've noticed this with Youtube.

I used to download & save instructional and music videos from YT. I obtained a lot of 3 - 8-minute technical videos this way, which I've kept on my harddrive. Now the little icon at the left side of my URL (internet address) window doesn't' show up, and this indicates that a file isn't available for saving. I've noticed it when I've tried saving music vids from sources that used to be available on YT.

I hadn't been doing any video saving for the last week or 10 days. It seems like the change (with Youtube, anyway) probably happened in roughly that amount of time.

Know anything about it?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Just part of the ongoing changes they make to make downloading difficult. It has to do with digital rights management, and if you try to keep current it will drive you batty. It isn't elegant, buy you can get a wedge between your computer and monitor, and copy the stuff off to an old VCR using a composite output. That way, they can do whatever they want on YT or any other place.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

(Didn't notice that you posted this twice and there was already a reply on this one, so I'll move my reply over here.)

Youtube has never allowed for videos to be downloaded. Apparently you've been using an addon to do it, and Youtube may have made a change that made your addon stop working. You could check for an update, or look for a different addon, or just use http://keepvid.com .


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Harry and backwoodsman.


backwoodsman7 said:


> Youtube has never allowed for videos to be downloaded. Apparently you've been using an addon to do it, and Youtube may have made a change that made your addon stop working. You could check for an update, or look for a different addon, or just use http://keepvid.com .


I can understand how people like _musicians_ - or their producers, publishers, and management people - want to control distribution of their artistry.

But from another angle, it's a shame about the restrictions on the saving of files.

I learned fine points of welding (MIG) and steel forming (oxy-acetylene) from videos guys posted on Youtube. Putting the vids onto my harddrive in my house (where my router & wireless signal is) enabled me to take my laptop out to my shop and watch whatever part of the vid I needed to as I was learning.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I also have noticed that I have a lot of UT saved in my History side In YT Itself. And there at times some have been suddenly marked Private Video, and can no longer view. 
As I have a YT account, so I have videos marked Watch Later, Likes, History, And Favorites.
And as I scroll down the lists some are blank now with a message that says that Private Video, and is no longer viewable.
So that maybe what you are experiencing. UNLESS you have saved the video on your Hard Drive, not just the URL.


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

I haven't had any problems with YOUTUBE.
I use freeware "Wise Video Downloader" for YOUTUBE.
I save them to MY DOCUMENTS.
In FLASH format I get 2hours and 30 minutes on a CD-R.
OR, 15 hours on a DVD-R.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

The easy alternative here is to create a YouTube account. Then create a Playlist. Then put all those videos on the Playlist.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

MichaelZ said:


> The easy alternative here is to create a YouTube account. Then create a Playlist. Then put all those videos on the Playlist.


Yeah, that's good for when you're near a wireless router. But when you're not...? (See the end of my post - #4 - above.)


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MichaelZ said:


> The easy alternative here is to create a YouTube account. Then create a Playlist. Then put all those videos on the Playlist.


Yes that is exsatly what I have done, there are 4 lists you can put videos under.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> Yes that is exsatly what I have done, there are 4 lists you can put videos under.


See my reply, just above your post here.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

If you made a list. There is a Category "Watch Later".
Do that and when you are close to one well there you go, you have the videos to watch.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> If you made a list. There is a Category "Watch Later".
> Do that and when you are close to one well there you go, you have the videos to watch.


Yes - _if_ we're talking about music vids. I don't want to niggle the subject to death, but a lot of the videos I've downloaded/saved have been technical, not music. And then I take my laptop to my shop so I can watch them, which is too far from the router. But there I am with my, say, welding equipment in-hand, and my tech video on the harddrive, where I can watch it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Then you will have the save the entire video on your HD not just to a file that links to the video online as others have said. Videos no matter what kind do not STAY on YT for ever. If you want to save one then you will have to get a video convertor that saves the whole video to the HD.
I can see any of the horse demos that I likes years ago either. They are gone off of YT. The person that uploads them may just have wanted certain ones to stay on just for a period of time, not forever.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

NELSELGNE said:


> I haven't had any problems with YOUTUBE.
> I use freeware "Wise Video Downloader" for YOUTUBE.
> I save them to MY DOCUMENTS.
> In FLASH format I get 2hours and 30 minutes on a CD-R.
> OR, 15 hours on a DVD-R.


Yeah I've always used You Free YouTube Downloader for mine...I've actually never been able to download a YT video without a downloader. Just did some dancing tutorials with it this morning.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

arabian knight, you're interested in horses. And Why Not?, you're interested in dance things. So are you finding these kinds of Youtube videos are harder to download and save onto your HD than it used to be?

Like I said at the beginning, I've found that some sort of change occurred just a little while back... it'd be maybe two weeks or so ago now.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Joel_BC said:


> arabian knight, you're interested in horses. And Why Not?, you're interested in dance things. So are you finding these kinds of Youtube videos are harder to download and save onto your HD than it used to be?
> 
> Like I said at the beginning, I've found that some sort of change occurred just a little while back... it'd be maybe two weeks or so ago now.


I don't save a thing on my hard drive. 
I watch them, if I like them, then I put them in a saved file On Youtubes site as I have a youtube account. Favorites, Watch Later, Likes, and another called History, All on Youtubes web site.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> I don't save a thing on my hard drive.
> I watch them, if I like them, then I put them in a saved file On Youtubes site as I have a youtube account. Favorites, Watch Later, Likes, and another called History, All on Youtubes web site.


You must have a nice broadband connection... we have satellite, and youtube is a no no, unless someone is up after 1AM CST.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have 10 Mbps yes it is nice. And next year the whole house gets wired as a WI Fi hot spot. With Fiber Optics directly to the house. I have this good connection because I also get my Cable TV stations Over the DSL lines, which also includes Hi def programming. If I wanted even faster speeds I could pay more, and double that speed. And oh BTW I live out in the country. Everybody in three countries that my telephone company serves can get this same service.
My telephone company is a independent Co-op, I am real lucky to have one like that.
And for more money with speeds up to 30--and--50 and even 100Mbps but that is VERY expensive. LOL


----------

